

How do I politely decline building stuff for relatives/friends? - DVassallo
http://stackoverflow.com/q/3624875/222908

======
wccrawford
Oh, this is easy:

"I've done work for relatives/friends before, and it usually doesn't work out
well for either of us."

Almost everyone knows that mixing business and pleasure is a bad idea. Those
that don't will take it as a polite brush-off and go away. The few that remain
are real jerks in business and you really, really don't want to work for them
anyhow.

Or, if you didn't really want to say 'No', do as the answers on SO say: Charge
money.

------
kls
IF it is a good friend / family member I offer to teach them how to do it.
This does one of two things, they bow out because they wanted you to do all
the work, or it creates an environment where you get to spend quality time
with someone you care about. As well by the time it is finished they are in a
position to support their app.

------
locopati
Simple - say you already have more things that you want to do than you have
time. If it's important enough to them, maybe they'll be willing to make it
worth your while.

